# Divine has puppies available..



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

Awww..take a look at these two cuties.

http://www.divinemaltese.com/PetPuppy.html

I love looking at the beautiful Maltese pups and can't wait until my hubby and I get ours (hopefully soon). 

*Shamelessly raising my hand* My name is Libby and I am addicted to little white Maltese fluff babies. *Hanging my head in shame*


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Very cute


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

They ARE Divine!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm in love


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

No shame here! These dogs ARE very addicting! They are so loving


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

They are soooooo adorable.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I've always loved Divine's pups. They are amazingly beautiful


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

The Stanberry's put some new pictures of the boys up on their website today. Seven weeks old and running on the lawn. OMG, those guys are adorable! Has anybody heard from Divine as to how big the pups were at 6 weeks, or are anticipated to be when grown? (No, no, no - I can't get 2 puppies, I can't, I can't)


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow. Thanks for the post. They are soooooooo adorable.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

The names of dam and sire are under the cute pictures of the boys running on the lawn. If you *click* on them you will see pictures of the gorgeous Dam "Minnie Sue







and Sire "Bandit"


----------

